# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Самопроизвольное появление копий документов. 1С 8.2 БП 2.0

## PovAndy

Здравствуйте!

У нас стоит 1с 8.2 БП 2.0 (2.0.64.42)
Сетевая файловая версия на 4 компа, база стоит на складском компе, (Там же в обед автоматом архивируется через Effector Saver), там 2 кладовщика с урезанными правами (ведут только складские документы, по бух. и по банку доступ закрыт). 2 компа в бухгалтерии.
Бухгалтера все с паролями, пароли другим не сообщают.

Вчера, 27.07.2017г., гл.бух. заметила появление документов списания.
Больше 10 разных документов, созданы и проведены текущей датой, время появления с 13:03:43 до 13:10:14.

Дата платежек в документах майская. Причем все эти документы есть, появились их копии.

Гл.бух. говорит, что её в это время за компом не было, хотя она была рядом, комп никто не трогал! (1с в это время была запущена)
По логам все документы проведены с её компа и от её имени.

В логах присутствуют такие строки:



> Начиная с 27.07.2017 13:03:43
> Данные. Изменение	Регистр сведений. Данные первичных документов
> Данные. Изменение	Документ. Платежное поручение	Платежное поручение 00000000102 от 26.05.2017 12:00:00
> Данные. Изменение	Регистр сведений. Результаты обмена данными
> Данные. Добавление	Документ. Списание с расчетного счета	Списание с расчетного счета 00000000216 от 27.07.2017 13:03:43
> Данные. Проведение	Документ. Списание с расчетного счета	Списание с расчетного счета 00000000216 от 27.07.2017 13:03:43
> ...
> Последняя строка в 27.07.2017 13:10:14


Я проверил, никаких обменов не настроено, никаких правил обмена нет.

Подскажите, что это может быть?

----------


## PovAndy

Больше всего меня смущает строка "Регистр сведений. Результаты обмена данными"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Больше всего меня смущает строка "Регистр сведений. Результаты обмена данными"


Что, и с банком обмена нет?

----------


## PovAndy

> Что, и с банком обмена нет?


Нет, не настраивали!

----------


## PovAndy

Есть у кого к.л. предположения?
Что это может быть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть у кого к.л. предположения?
> Что это может быть?


И все же, как вы работаете с банком? Неужели и в 1С и в клиенте банка вы все вводите вручную? Обычно всегда есть какой-то обмен.

----------


## PovAndy

Да, банковских движений не сильно много, поэтому вводим вручную.

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> У нас стоит 1с 8.2 БП 2.0 (2.0.64.42)
> Сетевая файловая версия на 4 компа, база стоит на складском компе, (Там же в обед автоматом архивируется через Effector Saver), там 2 кладовщика с урезанными правами (ведут только складские документы, по бух. и по банку доступ закрыт). 2 компа в бухгалтерии.
> Бухгалтера все с паролями, пароли другим не сообщают.
> 
> Вчера, 27.07.2017г., гл.бух. заметила появление документов списания.
> Больше 10 разных документов, созданы и проведены текущей датой, время появления с 13:03:43 до 13:10:14.
> 
> ...


Если никто не трогал, а "все само", то похоже у вас вирус.

Доступ из инета к компу буха - есть?

----------


## PovAndy

> Если никто не трогал, а "все само", то похоже у вас вирус.
> 
> Доступ из инета к компу буха - есть?


Дa, в инет доступ есть.

Но на вирусы проверяли и даже к спецам из cyberforum обращался, они ничего не нашли.

----------

